# How do you hang your stockings



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

I don't know if it's just me, but I can't see paying $10 or more each for those heavy stocking hangers to sit on the mantle. I don't want to put nail holes in the mantle...are there any other ways to hang stockings on the mantle?


----------



## mom0810 (May 19, 2006)

We bought some of those 3m removable hooks. They are supposed to do no damage to wood or painted surfaces. This is our first year using them, so we'll see....


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

Great idea. Do you remember what you paid for those?


----------



## living_organic (Sep 25, 2006)

We hang them while they are empty with thumbtacks, but we take them down before filling and put them on the floor leaning up against the couch or the wall near the tree or something. They have always been too heavy when full to keep hanging.


----------



## mom0810 (May 19, 2006)

I don't. But they weren't terribly expensive, and they are re-usable. You just buy more of the sticky stuff that hangs them when you need them again.

There are all kinds of sizes, finishes, etc. It's great!


----------



## Mama J Rock (Apr 2, 2004)

We got some of the little teacup hooks at the hardware store (like what you would use to hang mugs from the underside of a cabinet) and screw them into the underside of the mantle. There is no visible hole unless you are laying underneath the mantle looking up and they hold the stockings well.

My fear with the heavy stocking holders that people use on the mantle is that my kids would pull them off on top of their heads and get hurt. That's why we came up with this alternative.


----------



## daytripper75 (Jul 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama J Rock* 
We got some of the little teacup hooks at the hardware store (like what you would use to hang mugs from the underside of a cabinet) and screw them into the underside of the mantle. There is no visible hole unless you are laying underneath the mantle looking up and they hold the stockings well.

My fear with the heavy stocking holders that people use on the mantle is that my kids would pull them off on top of their heads and get hurt. That's why we came up with this alternative.

That's what we do.


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

we don't have a mantle, but I got the idea for how I hang mine from MIL who does have a mantle







I wrap christmas lights around my bannister, and then hang the stocking loops on one of the lights. Once we fill them onChristmas eve, they go at the foot of each child's bed, so they don't get hung back up. MIL anchors her light strands at each end of the mantle with either potted poinsettas (real) or some other holiday decoration she's already got on hand before she buys the poinsettas.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I did buy the heavy stocking hangers, but they were from Big Lots so they weren't too much $. If you want them for next year, check sales after Christmas - I bought an extra one for about $1 last year.

The sticky hooks are a great idea, though, and I agree about the risk of injury. My fireplace is painted, and I'm not sure how well something sticky, would stick (or if it would remove the paint?).


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

Those heavy stocking hangers are also an injury risk. I read the other day that many ER injuries in young children this time of year are from pulling on a stocking and getting whomped in the head by a heavy and sometimes sharp hanger.

We hang it from the underside of the mantle, where no one would really notice holes unless they were looking. We actually left the nails there last year because the way we did it was pretty unobtrusive.


----------



## ikesmom (Oct 29, 2005)

We usually use wide ribbon..like craft ribbon on the large spool. We don't have a fire place so we staple or tack it on the square arch in our living room. We thread the stocking loops and hang them empty. Last year I had each kid make little stockings from cheap felt on the sewing machine. They were trimmed with fur , pompoms, bells, ect. They were so cute and filled in enough space on the ribbon to make a festive garland.

This year I wanted a simpler display since we had get togethers..I put them on a cheap plastic curtain rod and just set it on top of the molding of our ktichen window.


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

We have stocking hangers, but they're not that heavy, and they're just plain (pretend) gold and flat. They can only hold an empty stocking. In fact, they slide right off the enameled finish of our woodstove, so we hang them on the bookshelf next to the stove. Santa will leave them on the floor once they're full.









ETA: Ours were 3/$9.97.


----------



## ArtsyMomma (Jul 19, 2005)

One of our holiday traditions is getting a new stocking every year, so I have lots! I hang the empty ones around the house with thumbtacks in the walls. I usually use the same spots year after year, to avoid more thumbtack holes.

Filled stockings, they are left on the bed of the person they are for. You can open your stocking before mom wakes up - but you have to wait to open your presents!


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Growing up we screwed in little hooks to the underside of the mantle (re-used the same hole each year- it worked for all 8 of us). Now, we don't have a mantle, so I put little finishin nails into the underside of out stair moulding (?)...not the banister, but the trim that goes up the wall along the stairs.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving out to Mindful Home Management


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Why, by the chimney with care of course!!!










We use the tea cup holders too but they are mostly decorative. Santa ends up propping them up on the couch because they are so filled w/ loot. Way too heavy for even those weighted stocking hangers.


----------



## CameronsMama (Apr 2, 2007)

I used the 3m hooks for a couple of years, and they work great- they held the weight of the full stockings no problem. Came off super easy no damage, as promised







I have heavy stocking hangers (cute present shaped ones, I love em, they were a gift though so I don't how much they cost), but I stopped using them when ds was a baby (for the obvious safety reasons). This year I had an idea- I used the sticky things from the 3m hooks to stick my stocking hangers onto the mantle. I gave them several good tugs, plus did a test run with the stockings full of random stuff, and they aren't moving one bit (the stickies have to be pulled at a certain angle to come off)







So this year I get my cute stocking holders, without the safety hazard.


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

Well, I ended up buying the 3M sticky hooks and they worked great! The ones I had seen before were very decorative and kind of expensive for an almost disposable item. But I bought two 2-packs @ 2.99 each and it comes with an extra set of stickies, so I can either save them to use again next year or use them as coat hooks (which we need!) after Christmas is over!









Thanks for the great suggestions!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sierra* 
Those heavy stocking hangers are also an injury risk. I read the other day that many ER injuries in young children this time of year are from pulling on a stocking and getting whomped in the head by a heavy and sometimes sharp hanger.

My daughter pulled it off when she was a baby and the thing hit her right in the middle of the head, so I'd believe it.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

I used the 3M decorative hooks this year, but I plan to buy the weighted ones if I can find some post-Christmas on sale. I got the nicest looking 3M ones and they were about 3.50 each, so kinda pricey, but I plan to reuse them as a place for DS to hang his coat and backpack after Christmas is over.


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

We go to my Mom's for Christmas, and there are 11 stockings - all matching, all knitted by my Dad's aunt. Mom hangs them in the living room, with ribbon, on the railing between the room and the stairs. They look beautiful and can be up for 2 weeks before Christmas without interfering with the use of the fireplace.

On Christmas Eve we cut them down and lay them on the hearth.


----------



## sunflower.mama (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama J Rock* 
We got some of the little teacup hooks at the hardware store (like what you would use to hang mugs from the underside of a cabinet) and screw them into the underside of the mantle. There is no visible hole unless you are laying underneath the mantle looking up and they hold the stockings well.

My fear with the heavy stocking holders that people use on the mantle is that my kids would pull them off on top of their heads and get hurt. That's why we came up with this alternative.

Us too. We take the hooks out after the holidays. My son pulled a holder down once and it landed on his foot and he was hurt all day. I gave the holders away (to my childless SIL) that same day.


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sierra* 
Those heavy stocking hangers are also an injury risk. I read the other day that many ER injuries in young children this time of year are from pulling on a stocking and getting whomped in the head by a heavy and sometimes sharp hanger.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viola* 
My daughter pulled it off when she was a baby and the thing hit her right in the middle of the head, so I'd believe it.









: It was a bad wound.

We switched to the small, clear flat 3M hooks. Love them and you can't see them at all.


----------



## thenaturefreak (Aug 23, 2006)

We used these mantle clips this year: http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/prod...1&SKU=14249966 . They could be bent to fit my mantle tightly and held our heavy and fully stuffed stockings just fine.


----------

